
Facebook moves 1.5bn users out of reach of new European privacy law - m1
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/19/facebook-moves-15bn-users-out-of-reach-of-new-european-privacy-law
======
Teever
What happens if someone is a dual citizen in the US and an EU country but
Facebook doesn't (yet) know that?

~~~
gnode
Residency is what matters, rather than citizenship. I expect the practise when
having multiple data policies will be to ask users which country they live in
when they create an account. I doubt you would be able to expect the
protections of the GDPR if you falsely claimed you were resident in the US.

If this is the case, I wonder if this will lead to many people around the
world falsely claiming to be EU residents to get GDPR protections, or claiming
to be US residents to use platforms refusing service to the EU on the basis of
not complying with the GDPR.

------
detaro
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16872542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16872542)

